# Job Tomorrow



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Got a call today from a old client. He Removed some old wall paper and primed the walls. He tryed to repair where need. But now he need help. Walls need more help then he can do. Might look at it tomorrow. Not sure what he needs done, but i am thinking about it. 
The question I have, Can i spray level 5 two thick coats to cover any walls thats need help? I know to hit the big dings and nicks, but little stuff. 
I can get USG TUFF HIDE. There is a lot to cover. And dont want to skim by hand.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmm....you'd have to look at the job first.
I hate mudding over old wall paper walls. It never comes off clean and you're stuck with air bubbles. I can almost guarantee that's what happened to your client. In which case spraying more mud on top won't help. Take a look tomorrow and let us know what the damage is. Once you asses the situation we can have a better idea on how to help.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

He should have rolled a product called "guardz" on first, prevents the sheetrock paper from blistering, then I usually make a wet mix of durabond and roll my 1st coat on heavy-- then 2 coats skimmed by hand--- I know you dont want to but dont think you can satisfy that job with just spraying!! JMO


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

DSJOHN said:


> He should have rolled a product called "guardz" on first, prevents the sheetrock paper from blistering, then I usually make a wet mix of durabond and roll my 1st coat on heavy-- then 2 coats skimmed by hand--- I know you dont want to but dont think you can satisfy that job with just spraying!! JMO



That's the best way to do it! Similar to my system for wallpaper repairs. But i've never used guardz, somehting for me to try out. I usually tell them to prime with killz


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I Have a job next few weeks that they have wall paper to remove is there I know how to remove it but is there anything I need to do to the walls before I start skimming thats if the wall paper comes of clean.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I Have a job next few weeks that they have wall paper to remove is there I know how to remove it but is there anything I need to do to the walls before I start skimming thats if the wall paper comes of clean.


It comes off clean when the wall is primed and sized 1st -- the sizing will make your mud or durabond not work well ,so wash it with 50% water /vinegar solution before skimming and priming!!


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

So your saying first step is spriming then wet it down and peel it off then prime again before I skim


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DSJOHN said:


> It comes off clean when the wall is primed and sized 1st -- the sizing will make your mud or durabond not work well ,so wash it with 50% water /vinegar solution before skimming and priming!!


That's what I do too. Spray with watered down vinegar in a spray bottle. :thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> So your saying first step is spriming then wet it down and peel it off then prime again before I skim


No, I,m saying if the walls were primed before wallpapered then sized then the paper removal is easier-- I,m saying after you remove paper[if it comes off clean] then you should wash with 50/50 solution before anything else is done ---the sizing paste [email protected] everything up if not washed off walls!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

DSJOHN said:


> No, I,m saying if the walls were primed before wallpapered then sized then the paper removal is easier-- I,m saying after you remove paper[if it comes off clean] then you should wash with 50/50 solution before anything else is done ---the sizing paste [email protected] everything up if not washed off walls!!! :thumbsup:


 
Ok now i get it sorry. Im just a little slow. Well we will see what happens you never know till you try. Now whats the best way you guys have seen to remove wall paper. Scratch it then spray it down and then use a knife to scrape it.?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

A smooth finish said:


> Ok now i get it sorry. Im just a little slow. Well we will see what happens you never know till you try. Now whats the best way you guys have seen to remove wall paper. Scratch it then spray it down and then use a knife to scrape it.?


 Put some washing up liquid in ur water also:thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> Ok now i get it sorry. Im just a little slow. Well we will see what happens you never know till you try. Now whats the best way you guys have seen to remove wall paper. Scratch it then spray it down and then use a knife to scrape it.?


You may not believe this but , the quickest wallpaper removal Ive ever done is by skimming the paper with compound let it soak for 10-15 min and it pulls right off[ with a little help from a 6" knife] :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> You may not believe this but , the quickest wallpaper removal Ive ever done is by skimming the paper with compound let it soak for 10-15 min and it pulls right off[ with a little help from a 6" knife] :thumbsup:


 very true:yes: use a roller with some real wet mud...takes it ALL off


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

What kind do ya use all purpose, lite weight, 90, or some thing else?


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> You may not believe this but , the quickest wallpaper removal Ive ever done is by skimming the paper with compound let it soak for 10-15 min and it pulls right off[ with a little help from a 6" knife] :thumbsup:


 The reason is. Mud is wet. But it is also heavier, so mositure will penetrate faster . Roll on some thin mud let it soak in and start removing ..


----------

